# I am stoked!!



## Profikiskery (Oct 14, 2015)

My biggest order so far....and yes I am proud. 

Wanted to say thanks to the forum. I am no where near the caliber you guys are. I don't know chemistry, but I am learning everyday and working diligently.

As bad as I want one...still no fume hood. Spent more trying to build one, that I could have bought one for. It is still my goal. 

Just wanted to share my progress, and say thanks for the great forum. I don't think I can ask anything that the answer is not already here for. That is awesome!!

Craig


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks like you have some silver there. Take a bar out so we can get a better look.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 14, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Looks like you have some silver there. Take a bar out so we can get a better look.



Silver :shock: - I thought it was food in a seal a meal package that he was going to cook in the Pyrex baking dish :twisted: :lol: :mrgreen: 

Nice Craig 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Palladium (Oct 14, 2015)

Silver mre's !


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 14, 2015)

I know it's a bit OCD, but the missing one is annoying me. :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow, that's not just OCD. That's more like CDO. Which is like OCD, but in alphabetical order LIKE IT SHOULD BE!!!!! I crack myself up sometimes...

Congrats on that order! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2015)

I didn't dare ask what it was- - it looked like illegal substances weighed out in baggies on my screen...... Especially with a title like "I'm stoked!!" 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Palladium (Oct 14, 2015)

spaceships said:


> I didn't dare ask what it was- - it looked like illegal substances weighed out in baggies on my screen...... Especially with a title like "I'm stoked!!" 8) 8) 8)



If the powers that be had their way it would be illegal!
Maybe not today, but in the end that's where it's headed.


----------



## Profikiskery (Oct 16, 2015)

The gentleman showed up today to pick up his order. He was a bit nervous about his purchase and I could tell. I took him through my little set up and showed him how the process worked. I also showed him on Ebay where like bars were selling for more money. He really got excited after seeing that and ordered another 50 ounces. 

It really made me feel good he liked my work. He was worried because the bars were not stamped, but my feelings are just because it is stamped fine silver don't make it so. I have confidence in my product thanks to you guys!!

This was a fluke for me. I had collected a lot of sterling through the years and we just wanted to downsize and maybe move to a smaller house since the kids are gone. It has turned out to be quite a hoot!! I started refining in February and now have over 500 transactions on Ebay and growing so fast I am thinking about hiring a part timer. So far have taken in about $18,000 and think by the end of the year maybe $24,000. That's just cash flow and not profit but you guys get the jest. Am not bragging, just thankful and excited as to what I found here and how much it has helped us. 

I still am confused and reading about a few things. Electrolyte solution is still something I can't get a grip on. I feel like I am not proficient with that yet. It seems to work different everytime. I also still can't use the torch Palladium recommended proficiently either. I have had it three months now and still its a mystery. 

Have had a few customers tell me they tested my bars and they matched up, but I wish I could find a way to test the purity myself. Could use some help there....

Thanks so much for the wealth of information here. I am trying my best to take advantage of it....

Craig


----------

